# Picking up a torx wrench set. What sizes are useful for bicycles?



## morkys (Jul 27, 2005)

I hadn't realized that bicycles use torx bolts until I went to loosen a brake lever. I am going to Princess Auto to pick up something un-related to bicycles, but they have torx wrench sets. What sizes are used for bicycles? If not Princess Auto, I guess Park Makes a set just like the allen key sets (the foldable multi-wrench kit)?


----------



## Toff (Sep 11, 2004)

On my bike 25 is the only Torx size used. It may be different than yours.

For this, no need to get a Park set. I have a much cheaper set i picked up and they work fine.


----------



## morkys (Jul 27, 2005)

There are small sets at Princess Auto for $3-$7. Both sets include a T25.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

If you do anything with Avid hydraulic brakes you'll need T25 and T10. What type of Torx sets are you looking at? It is nice to have a full range of Torx, at least in my opinion. Many of my knives have Torx hardware and it has benefited me to have a complete set.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

T5 through T30 are the only ones I've seen on a bicycle. T-25 and T-30 are by far the most common though.


----------



## DennisF (Nov 4, 2011)

My chainring bolts are T30.

Just get a set. You'll eventually need them for something. I like the "socket" style because I can use them with a torque wrench, and they are cheaper. I don't think I could loosen them or tighten them enough with a screwdriver-style.

I caught these on sale for $7.99 as I recall. 
9 Piece 1/4" and 3/8" Drive Star Bit Set


----------



## danthesoundman (Jun 29, 2006)

customfab said:


> T5 through T30 are the only ones I've seen on a bicycle. T-25 and T-30 are by far the most common though.


T-5 on a bicycle? Where? That's what I thought.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 20, 2007)

t 10 25 30


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

danthesoundman said:


> T-5 on a bicycle? Where? That's what I thought.


Magura bleed screw. I want to say I've seen them somewhere else as well. Not common by any means but they are out there.


----------



## RWilson50 (Sep 28, 2021)

You need a torx T45 to take out a Sram PB30 crankset.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

New guys...old threads...1st post


----------



## BretB (Sep 3, 2020)

Sram has gone hog wild with torx and yes they use various smaller ones on brakes and bigger ones other places so I agree just get a set since they are becoming as common as hex/allen thanks to sram. Oh and I think Bondhus makes Park torx T set so just get theirs half the cost.


----------

